# last four weeks of diet. 3.5 stone down!!!



## 950SM (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello everyone and thanks for all the guidance, help, advise and information I've found on this site.

I have learned a lot since finding the site but I have less than four weeks left to go on my diet and would like you guys to look over what I eat and how I train and help me see those abs!

My diet changed...wait my life changed last August and I decided to sort myself out. At 34 I weighed 15st 9, drank heavily and did not take regular exercise. I was deeply embarrassed by my body. So to cut a very long story short I started to change. I basically stopped drinking, ate tinned soup (weird I know, but low fat) and began to exercise and lost two stone before Christmas. After Christmas I started using weights and running regularly, changed my diet to that of a bber and I now weigh 11st13!!

My goal is to get rid of the last covering of fat I have over my abs and around my chest before my hols in four weeks time. When I come back I want to relax the cardio to three times a week ,up my carbs a little and try to add muscle without worring about fat loss. But first things first.

Since January my exercise routine has been weights Monday to Friday and cardio three times a week, increasing to five times a week then...

For the last three weeks this has been my routine,

7am

1000mg vitc, 1000mg omega 3, 200i.u vite, 1000 b12, 1x multivitamin/mineral, three Thermopure tabs(started this week with these and get me really sweaty and buzzy) 1 x Sesamin tab and cup of tea

40min, four mile run (laps of footy field)

9am

4 egg whites and two yokes or 100g porridge made with 50g protien shake with 5g glutamine peptide, palm size amount of seeds and nuts

11am

Half a brown pitta with half a tin tuna and half tin mackerel/sardines

1pm

Chicken breast with spinach and half sweet spud, 2 x cla tabs

3pm

Same as 11am

5pm

50g Protein shake with 3000mg bcaa and 1500 cee

5:45

Weights, one or two body parts, last sets to failure

6:30

Three mile run

7:15

3000mg bcaa, lots of water

9pm

Dinner, salmon or prawns with tomatoe sauce with brown spaghetti, or chicken fajitas with bell peppers and brown wraps. Etc etc, different every night but you get the picture. 2 x cla tabs

11pm

If I'm hungry I'll have a protein shake or nuts, seeds and berries in 0% greek yoghurt and 1000mg vitc. Just started taking three tabs zma.

I drink a litre of green tea and three litres of evian a day and one cup of normal tea with milk in the morning. I dropped all fizzy drinks a couple of months ago after researching asparteme.

I have maximum four beer bottles and two tequilla's every third Friday.

Saturday and Sunday I rest. F$%k off I've ran 35 miles this week I deserve it!!!!!!!Haha well that's what I tell myself anyway!!!

I have a higher carb day on a Sunday to refeed. On Monday morning I fly around that field!!

The point I'm at now is, well...I shaved my chest the other day for the first time to see what I really looked like and I was gutted. Apart from resembling a frozen chicken, I still have the gut and the saggy nips. I will NOT put up with them any longer.

Before being a depressed fat man for ten years I used to train regularly in the gym and also boxing training from when I was 16 until I was about 20. When I was 19 I thought it would be a good idea to stick a load of gear in my ass. I was good at the time and I grew quickly (I still have the strech marks to prove it!!) I was given no advise and had not even heard of pct. So when I stopped taking it I lost motivation to go to the gym, I also felt very tired and week all of the time. I knew I should'nt take any more gear but I felt like I didn't have the energy to go to the gym without it.

So there you go, any advise would by greatly appriciated and I know you want to see pics (I would!) so I will find some old ones, take some now and find out how to post them up.

Thanks everyone


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

1stly.

well done for your determination and what you have achieved.

eve if you are no happy with how you look yet. keep it up.

take it from some1 who lost weight.....it feels good to get to where you want to be! and you will never go back.

get some pics up and i will give any advice i can.

scott


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Amazing achievement mate. Well done.


----------



## samcim (Feb 24, 2008)

Well done! Any pics?


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

I read your post with great interest, as I was like you, early 30's 16 stone of lard, heavy drinker and smoker.

Well done on your progress this far mate, youve already changed your lifestyle which is the hardest part to do.

I am no expert, but I know from experience what has worked for me over the years, so rather than try to tell you what to eat and when, I'll just list a few ideas.

Change diet as soon as you plateau. What I find best, is a shortish period of Kcal defficient dieting (about 500Kcals per day under maintainence) as you are at present. Then change to a carb cycling diet. If / when the carb cycle starts to plateau, you could move onto a keto type diet to shock your metabolism into action.

The unfortunate thing is its more than likely going to take more than the 4 weeks you have.

For cardio I much prefer walking (incline on a treadmill) to running.

Lift as heavy as you can in the gym and go for the bigger compound exercises (especially that include core muscles).

If you are going to keep to your exisiting diet I would becareful about your weekend refeeds. They shouldnt be an excuse to pack in large ammounts of Kcals and you are getting carbs daily anyway. I would just go for a cheat meal or two instead to up your metabolism.

One last thought would be to try something like ECA (ephedrine) or an over the counter thermogenic to support your metabolism.

Whichever way you go, all the best mate. keep at it.


----------



## 950SM (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words and advice everyone. I'll add some pics on Tuesday after I've trained so you can see where I'm coming from regarding the auld waist band and knockers scenario. I know I've ran out of time for the holidays but I'll keep going when I get back until I shift the last bit of lard. It's weird because I'm getting more and more vascular in the arms, chest, delts etc but the gut is still there!

My Wife commented on the fact that I have a permanent vain in my forhead now and asked if I was I feeling ok! she asked why was it there and will it go away etc etc. ha ha. I told her she should see the one in my £$%^!!!!!

I must admit I've been frustrated lately, having thoughts of going under the knife or looking to start AAS,GH (or anything that may or may not help) I hate the lard so much!!!! I NEED IT GONE NOW!!!!

I know it's just impatience and tiredness creeping in, but it has been one hell of a long diet!

I just keep looking forward to the Sunday re-feed and eventually that bulking diet.

Anyway the three week break I have coming up will do me the world of good.


----------



## 950SM (Mar 26, 2008)

This is my "before picture" my weight was around 15st 9 then...and yes I was very, very drunk!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Can't wait to see the after pictures. Congratulations on your life style change!


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Excellent stuff mate, well done indeed. Cool mask as well


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well done mate, it takes alot of hard work and effort to shed the pounds.

Keep at it, be good to see the after shots.

Geo


----------



## dancemag (Dec 6, 2007)

Good luck mate: KEEP ON TRUCKING!!


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Wouldnt a keto diet not be best for a quick loss of as much as possible body fat? It wont be a nice diet but you couldnt probably keep it up until the holiday ?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done on your progress mate


----------



## 950SM (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay this is me now. The pics look ****e! I train in the garage and I look much better in the reflection of the the car window!! camera never lies and all that ehh!

I feel totally worn out with the constant running at the minute.

I've been very hungry this week, so I have been eating a little more just to stop the diet being constant. I'm pretty gutted I have not acheived my goal but I know I will get there in the end.

Reading other people's journals and all the info and replies I've had to my post gives me inspiration to keep going.

Cheers everyone


----------



## samcim (Feb 24, 2008)

Great progress mate, really good!

Keep going mate!


----------



## 950SM (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Samcim. Looking good in your avatar. I'm looking forward to reading your next installment, how's it going?

My chest is mega sore from last night which is a good sign that I did enough. I did arms and back tonight, then did an extra mile on the field cos I'm going to have my cheat meal tonight!!!

My local Chinese takeaway does tuna steak in cut in strips with chilli and salt. Mmmmm I might even let some white rice in, it's been months since I've had any.


----------

